# Brown spread and recessive yellow



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone i was wondering what i would get from a Brown Spread cock x Recessive Yellow hen ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends on what is under the recessive yellow.


But regardless of what color the hen is under the rec. yellow, all brown offspring will be hens. All cocks will be either ash-red or blue, but will carry brown.

Some of the babies will be spread, regardless of sex, unless the dad has two genes for spread (or the hen carries spread as well), in which all babies will be spread.

None of the children will be dilute unless the dad is split for dilute. All sons will carry the dilute gene.

All babies will be normal colored, but will carry the gene for recessive red. UNLESS the dad is split for recessive red, in which you will get half recessive reds, and half normal colored.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

So what if i take one of the spread young cocks (carrying dilute) and put it with a brown spread hen?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, if the spread cock is lavender (spread ash-red), then you will get:
Sons: 50% Lavender that carries brown, 50% spread brown. Half of those (of either color) will carry dilute, the other half will have no dilute in them.

Daughters:
50% Lavender, 50% spread brown. Half of those (either color) will be dilute (so they will be either spread yellow/cream or spread khaki), and the other half will be non-dilutes.



If the cock is black, you will get:
Sons: 50% Black that carries brown, 50% spread brown. Half of those (of either color) will carry dilute, the other half will have no dilute in them.

Daughters:
50% Black, 50% spread brown. Half of those (either color) will be dilute (so they will be either dun or spread khaki), and the other half will be non-dilutes.




Also, if both parents are babies of the mating in the first post, also add to the results:
Sons: 25% RR, 25% Non-RR, 50% Non-RR carrying RR
Daughters: 25% RR or RY, 25% Non-RR, 25% Non-RR carrying RR


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So in other words, about half your babies will be recessive red/yellow, and the other half will be normal colored.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

So what would be the best way to get khaki with no khaki to start with? But i have brown.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the recessive yellow hen your only dilute bird? Do you have any babies out of her already?

If you want khakis, you're going to need a cockbird split for dilute, or dilute himself, and is _at least_ carrying brown. And a brown hen.

I also forgot to mention that if that recessive yellow hen is brown underneath, of course when you pair it to a brown cock, you'd get all brown babies, haha


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

yes she is my only dilute bird i had a khaki and a brown hen that i just got and i dono what but somthing got into the little coop i had them in and got then so im kinda not happy but i love the color of khaki so much that i want more and no she has no babys.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your khaki hen 


Well then I guess there is only one option here. You're going to have to wait until you have some grandsqueakers, haha.

Take a son from your spread brown x RY pairing, and mate it to a brown hen (whether it be a sister or another brown hen you happen to have around).
Then that mating should throw you some khaki hens.
You could then take one of those khaki hens and mate it back to it's father, and you will produce dilutes in both sexes.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

sweet thanks alot for your help


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You're welcome


----------

